# CONFUSED



## Bananasbananas

Hi everyone, newbie here
I am not diabetic
To keep it short ....Today I had a blood sugar test at a local pharmacy, because of some health isuess. It was a fasting one and was 5.8 and was told its ok.
My confusion is that I have read normal is 5.5 and above is pre diabetes.
Can anyone clarify this please?


----------



## Lynn Davies

Hi and Welcome to the forum. As far as I know anything over 7 is more suspicious. 5.anything should be fine.


----------



## Bananasbananas

Thanks for reply.
I am going to docs next week due to other health issues but it was my optician who is querying diabetes due to eye problem.


----------



## robert@fm

From what I was told, normal is 4 to 7 (mmol/l), so 5.5 is exactly in the middle of the range.  (And conveniently, 5.5 mmol/l converts in the units used elsewhere to 100 mg/dl.)


----------



## KookyCat

It is confusing but from what I understand the range for someone without diabetes is narrower, 3.5mmol/l to 5.5mmol/l pre-meal is what you'd expect from someone without diabetes.  On that basis the 5.8 fasting reading is marginally high, but given the accuracy of meter readings not necessarily anything to worry about.  I think they'd be pretty keen to consider a verdict of prediabetic on that basis.  When you go to the doctor they should test again, what they test depends on where you are and how up to date the doctor is rolleyes.  There could be a Hba1c which is an average and the results come in double figures, and I think anything above 47 is considered a "diabetic" reading, not entirely sure where the pre diabetes marker is but I imagine 46/47.  That blood test shows you how well your body has been regulating blood sugar over a period of 12 weeks or so, and rules out the chances of a random high reading leading to a diagnosis.  Some doctors still do glucose tolerance tests where you drink a delightful sugar solution and they test how your blood sugar responds, and some still do spot fasting glucose checks I understand.  Spot reading aren't tremendously accurate for diagnosis is what I'm really saying, because anyone can have a blip, so they need more information.  Best to get it checked though, opticians are great at spotting things .  One other thing to keep in mind is the term prediabetes is a hotly contested one, it doesn't follow that someone who is considered in the prediabetic range will progress to diabetes (I think the current estimate is 50% go on to develop type 2), but since there's no way of knowing which 50% a person falls into its best to take action if you can.

If you do get a verdict of prediabetes, then lots of folk find they can "reverse" it with improved diet and exercise (not everyone can do that though because in some cases the root cause is genetic or linked to another medical condition), so if you are prediabetic and lucky enough to be able to make changes that impact it could be a really positive thing to get such an early indicator.  Sorry I'm prattling on now, so I'll be quiet!  Will you let us know how you go on?


----------



## Copepod

Bananasbananas said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here
> I am not diabetic
> To keep it short ....Today I had a blood sugar test at a local pharmacy, because of some health isuess. It was a fasting one and was 5.8 and was told its ok.
> My confusion is that I have read normal is 5.5 and above is pre diabetes.
> Can anyone clarify this please?


Somewhat worrying that the significance of your result wasn't explained in the pharmacy. At a fasting level of 5.8 (I assume it's 5.8mmol/l by finger prick test) you are indeed OK. However, if you are overweight, then reducing bodyweight would be wise, plus increasing physical activity level and reducing sugar and carbohydrate in diet, if you need to.


----------



## Bananasbananas

Copepod said:


> Somewhat worrying that the significance of your result wasn't explained in the pharmacy. At a fasting level of 5.8 (I assume it's 5.8mmol/l by finger prick test) you are indeed OK. However, if you are overweight, then reducing bodyweight would be wise, plus increasing physical activity level and reducing sugar and carbohydrate in diet, if you need to.


Hi thanks for reply, yes it was rather an, 5.8 fine people come in and there's is 9 or 11, and if you want to have another test in a couple of months you can.......I won't be bothering


----------



## Bananasbananas

KookyCat said:


> It is confusing but from what I understand the range for someone without diabetes is narrower, 3.5mmol/l to 5.5mmol/l pre-meal is what you'd expect from someone without diabetes.  On that basis the 5.8 fasting reading is marginally high, but given the accuracy of meter readings not necessarily anything to worry about.  I think they'd be pretty keen to consider a verdict of prediabetic on that basis.  When you go to the doctor they should test again, what they test depends on where you are and how up to date the doctor is rolleyes.  There could be a Hba1c which is an average and the results come in double figures, and I think anything above 47 is considered a "diabetic" reading, not entirely sure where the pre diabetes marker is but I imagine 46/47.  That blood test shows you how well your body has been regulating blood sugar over a period of 12 weeks or so, and rules out the chances of a random high reading leading to a diagnosis.  Some doctors still do glucose tolerance tests where you drink a delightful sugar solution and they test how your blood sugar responds, and some still do spot fasting glucose checks I understand.  Spot reading aren't tremendously accurate for diagnosis is what I'm really saying, because anyone can have a blip, so they need more information.  Best to get it checked though, opticians are great at spotting things .  One other thing to keep in mind is the term prediabetes is a hotly contested one, it doesn't follow that someone who is considered in the prediabetic range will progress to diabetes (I think the current estimate is 50% go on to develop type 2), but since there's no way of knowing which 50% a person falls into its best to take action if you can.
> 
> If you do get a verdict of prediabetes, then lots of folk find they can "reverse" it with improved diet and exercise (not everyone can do that though because in some cases the root cause is genetic or linked to another medical condition), so if you are prediabetic and lucky enough to be able to make changes that impact it could be a really positive thing to get such an early indicator.  Sorry I'm prattling on now, so I'll be quiet!  Will you let us know how you go on?



Hi thanks for message and no you were not prattling
Yes I will let you know


----------



## Sarah Thomas

hi guys, newbie here - i notices that everyone is giving figures of 5.8 or 7 or 9 - i have just been diagnosed and was told my level was 52 and it should be 40-45.  how does this equate to the other figures.  sorry of it is a dumb question, i dont see a specialist until friday x  many thanks


----------



## Pine Marten

Hi Sarah, your 52 equates to 6.9....see attached handy chart - oh rats! it won't attach . Sorry. It still equates to 6.9, so a little on the high side. 40 is 5.8.

Someone will come along shortly who is more techy than I am...


----------



## Sarah Thomas

Thank you Pine Marten.  Hopeful I will get answers where I see the specialist. It's just annoying that the same week I get good news from my cardiologist I get told I am diabetic.   that's life, the only one I got x


----------



## Bananasbananas

KookyCat said:


> It is confusing but from what I understand the range for someone without diabetes is narrower, 3.5mmol/l to 5.5mmol/l pre-meal is what you'd expect from someone without diabetes.  On that basis the 5.8 fasting reading is marginally high, but given the accuracy of meter readings not necessarily anything to worry about.  I think they'd be pretty keen to consider a verdict of prediabetic on that basis.  When you go to the doctor they should test again, what they test depends on where you are and how up to date the doctor is rolleyes.  There could be a Hba1c which is an average and the results come in double figures, and I think anything above 47 is considered a "diabetic" reading, not entirely sure where the pre diabetes marker is but I imagine 46/47.  That blood test shows you how well your body has been regulating blood sugar over a period of 12 weeks or so, and rules out the chances of a random high reading leading to a diagnosis.  Some doctors still do glucose tolerance tests where you drink a delightful sugar solution and they test how your blood sugar responds, and some still do spot fasting glucose checks I understand.  Spot reading aren't tremendously accurate for diagnosis is what I'm really saying, because anyone can have a blip, so they need more information.  Best to get it checked though, opticians are great at spotting things .  One other thing to keep in mind is the term prediabetes is a hotly contested one, it doesn't follow that someone who is considered in the prediabetic range will progress to diabetes (I think the current estimate is 50% go on to develop type 2), but since there's no way of knowing which 50% a person falls into its best to take action if you can.
> 
> If you do get a verdict of prediabetes, then lots of folk find they can "reverse" it with improved diet and exercise (not everyone can do that though because in some cases the root cause is genetic or linked to another medical condition), so if you are prediabetic and lucky enough to be able to make changes that impact it could be a really positive thing to get such an early indicator.  Sorry I'm prattling on now, so I'll be quiet!  Will you let us know how you go on?


Hi just an update for you, I bought a testing kit as I think it's handy to keep a check now and then. I did test first thing today and it was 5 so guess I am ok
Also I have checked up on my blood pressure med and I maybe having a side effect from that as they can give you blurred vision which was one of the reasons I went to the opticians. It's a thought until I see the doc on Tuesday and hopefully get sorted.......
Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Amigo

Sarah Thomas said:


> hi guys, newbie here - i notices that everyone is giving figures of 5.8 or 7 or 9 - i have just been diagnosed and was told my level was 52 and it should be 40-45.  how does this equate to the other figures.  sorry of it is a dumb question, i dont see a specialist until friday x  many thanks



The problem is Sarah, the levels we get from the finger prick test and the ones we get from the Hba1c are different and it can be very confusing because they don't correspond.

My Hba1c was 52 at diagnosis like yours and that's 6.9 as Pine Marten said. If you were to convert that to average finger prick glucose meter readings it would be an average of about 8.1 on the meter which is too high.

You need to get your Hb below 48 which is an average of no more than 7.8 on the finger prick meter....lower the better of course! 

You'll get there I'm sure! Good luck


----------



## Bananasbananas

Sarah Thomas said:


> Thank you Pine Marten.  Hopeful I will get answers where I see the specialist. It's just annoying that the same week I get good news from my cardiologist I get told I am diabetic.   that's life, the only one I got x


Sorry to hear your news, as you can see by my post things can get confused.
I am seeing my doc Tuesday to see what is going on with me. 
Hope all goes as good as it can with your specialist.


----------



## Sarah Thomas

Thank you all, I will see what the specialist says and take it from there.  I am sure to be posting regularly to get help and advice from you all here xx. Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## Carolg

Sarah Thomas said:


> hi guys, newbie here - i notices that everyone is giving figures of 5.8 or 7 or 9 - i have just been diagnosed and was told my level was 52 and it should be 40-45.  how does this equate to the other figures.  sorry of it is a dumb question, i dont see a specialist until friday x  many thanks


No question is dumb


----------

